# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Συνδεσμολογία καλωδίων στην πλακέτα διαδρόμου γυμναστικής.

## innova

Παιδιά έχω έναν λυμένο διάδρομο και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε την αντιστοιχία τριών καλωδίων (λευκό, κόκκινο και μαύρο) στις τρεις υποδοχές (down, up, com) της πλακέτας. Είναι τα 3 καλώδια που φεύγουν από την πλακέτα και πάνε στο μοτέρ που αυξομειώνει την κλίση.
Μόλις δω πως γίνεται το ανέβασμα θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία.

----------


## innova

....σορρυ  δεν μπορώ να τη σβήσω...

----------


## innova

DSC06027 800 600.jpgδεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το όριο στο μέγεθος των φωτο...

DSC06025 800 600.jpg

υπάρχουν και 2 καλώδια (L και N) που φεύγουν από την μικρή πλακέτα με τους ... τορροειδείς  :Biggrin: και υποθέτω πως πάνε στις αντίστοιχες θέσεις L και N στην βασική πλακέτα, σωστά;

----------


## innova

DSC06034 800 600.jpg εδώ φαίνονται καλύτερα και οι 3 υποδοχές στην πλακέτα αλλά και οι άλλες 2 (L N).

----------


## fgrek27

Tο άσπρο  στο com, το κοκκινο στο up,και το μαύρο στο da.Κανε δοκιμή οταν ξεκινήσει ο διάδρομος, αν αλλαζη η κλειση.Αν δεν αλλαζη , άλλαξε το μαύρο μετο κοκκινο.

----------


## innova

> Tο άσπρο  στο com, το κοκκινο στο up,και το μαύρο στο da.Κανε δοκιμή οταν ξεκινήσει ο διάδρομος, αν αλλαζη η κλειση.Αν δεν αλλαζη , άλλαξε το μαύρο μετο κοκκινο.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε fgrek!
Υπάρχει φόβος ζημιάς;

----------


## innova

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε fgrek!
> Υπάρχει φόβος ζημιάς;


εννοώ, αν για κάποιο λόγο τα βάλω αλλ'αντ'άλλων - ποτέ δεν ξέρεις - (και όχι απλά ανάποδα το μαύρο με το κόκκινο), παίζει κάψιμο; 
υπάρχει κάποια λογική στο common?

(sorry, το ξέρω πως ίσως ζητάω πολλά!)

----------


## fgrek27

όχι δεν υπαρχη πρόβλημα καψίματος.

----------


## innova

> όχι δεν υπαρχη πρόβλημα καψίματος.


Να είσαι καλά φίλε fgrek27!!!

----------


## innova

> Tο άσπρο  στο com, το κόκκινο στο up,και το μαύρο στο da.Κανε δοκιμή οταν ξεκινήσει ο διάδρομος, αν αλλαζη η κλειση.Αν δεν αλλαζη , άλλαξε το μαύρο μετο κοκκινο.


Τελικά ήθελε το μαύρο στο up, και το κόκκινο στο down.

Στην αρχή που τάβαλα ανάποδα κουνήθηκε λίγο  ο κοχλίας (όχι ο τάπητας) και βλέποντας πως δεν πάει άλλο (τούλεγα up αλλά τα καλώδια τούλεγαν down) σταμάτησε και έβγαλε "check elevator sensor". Τον έκλεισα, άλλαξα τα καλώδια και μετά δούλεψε κανονικά το πάνω κάτω!

Φίλε fgrek27 η βοήθειά σου ήταν πολύτιμη!   :Thumbup1:

----------

